# Hand Feel?



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 18, 2018)

anyone know what is "hand feel"?

Some guy keeps using the term on instagram but doesn't answer questions. 
https://instagram.com/p/Bd8f-XVFT0N/


Maybe if he'd stop hoarding Masamoto KS and cutting ropes he could respond lol
https://instagram.com/p/Bd5Qb5KA0QV/


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 18, 2018)

To me he's saying the feel of the stone when sharpening, AKA feel and feedback. 

BTW, he sharpens at pretty steep angle, looks like 35 deg (or more) per side!


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 18, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> To me he's saying the feel of the stone when sharpening, AKA feel and feedback.


I thought that he was talking about the tactile feedback but had also used that term, so all bets are off.



Dave Martell said:


> BTW, he sharpens at pretty steep angle, looks like 35 deg (or more) per side!


I noticed too, if you read some of the other comments you can see that he gets criticized a lot (one of the reasons i ended up on the page)


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 18, 2018)

From what I saw of his vid, hand-feel is more of a generic term for like creamy vs gritty (or whatever the opposite would be). Feedback IMHO is more about the edge and understanding what the stone is doing to it. Both get discussed in the vids but they didn't immediatly seem like synonyms or two words for the same idea...although i could be mistaken.


----------



## K813zra (Jan 18, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> From what I saw of his vis, hand-feel is more of a generic term for like creamy vs gritty (or whatever the opposite would be). Feedback IMHO is more about the edge and understanding what the stone is doing to it. Both get discussed in the vids but they didn't immediatly seem like synonyms or two words for the same idea...although i could be mistaken.



I agree with this, both in your description and how he seems to use it. To me feedback is knowing where the edge is and the triggers that tell you that, whereas feel is just that, what the stone feels like in use. Gritty/gravelly/sandy/chalky/creamy/slick or glassy etc. However, I normally talk about the two together, lol.


----------



## panda (Jan 18, 2018)

He's referring to alone time.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 18, 2018)

TMI


----------



## K813zra (Jan 18, 2018)

Hah...


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 18, 2018)

:lol2:


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> To me he's saying the feel of the stone when sharpening, AKA feel and feedback.
> 
> BTW, he sharpens at pretty steep angle, looks like 35 deg (or more) per side!



yes, the first stroke.. but after that no stroke is the same as the previous one. 
His "backstrokes" look weird in its position.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2018)

nutmeg just made this even weirder.


----------



## Drosophil (Jan 19, 2018)

Do the strokes create enough slurry? Or is it a quick splash and go?

I'll see myself out.


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Jan 19, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> To me he's saying the feel of the stone when sharpening, AKA feel and feedback.
> 
> BTW, he sharpens at pretty steep angle, looks like 35 deg (or more) per side!



It depends on the video. He goes very shallow in others. I can tell because has a few Tojiros and cheap Wusthofs where he's marred the face of the blade on both sides. But he's extra careful with the "expensive" knives.


----------



## panda (Jan 19, 2018)

creates a very milky slurry to which gets pretty sticky and splatters quite a bit.


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Jan 19, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> yes, the first stroke.. but after that no stroke is the same to the previous one.
> His "backstrokes" look weird in its position.



His techniques are slow. He needs to put a lot of time and effort into sharpening each and every knife. The angle of the strokes are inconsistent. But he does get the knives reasonably sharp at the end. I'd love to examine the edge on his knives.


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 19, 2018)

these social medias make us do crazy things &#128514;


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Jan 19, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> these social medias make us do crazy things &#128514;



He's doing something right. Vendors are showering him with knives and stones. He has more stuff than he knows what to do with it. Thats always a good problem to have.


----------



## nutmeg (Jan 19, 2018)

yes definitely.
40000 subscribers on youtube, not bad!
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdy9NBVAmZ-/?taken-by=rykytran


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 19, 2018)

nutmeg said:


> yes definitely.
> 40000 subscribers on youtube, not bad!
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdy9NBVAmZ-/?taken-by=rykytran



Production quality over content. His videos are flashy but lack just about everything else.


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 19, 2018)

unprofessional_chef said:


> He's doing something right. Vendors are showering him with knives and stones. He has more stuff than he knows what to do with it. Thats always a good problem to have.



Any vendor worth their weight in salt is going to see his videos and say something along the lines of "no thanks." Its a bunch of small vendors that sell through amazon that give him stuff anyways. and from what i seen its almost all the VG10 stuff that they try and sell in mass. Ok, Ok hes got some KS's, but to him they are the grail of all grails, which to me* they are not, more of a budget/good value vs performance knife then a "GRAIL"

Not to mention the HOURS prepping studio, shooting and editing etc. For what? Some $40 stone? Hes famous more because the ASMR value. This is that perfect watered down sh*t to get more people into knives. What I find funny is that he has not found this website and other forums to read up about this stuff.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Production quality over content. His videos are flashy but lack just about everything else.



in the entertainment biz social skills trump technical accuracy
(I wouldn't over-trivialize that aspect)


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

LucasFur said:


> Any vendor worth their weight in salt is going to see his videos and say something along the lines of "no thanks." Its a bunch of small vendors that sell through amazon that give him stuff anyways. and from what i seen its almost all the VG10 stuff that they try and sell in mass. Ok, Ok hes got some KS's, but to him they are the grail of all grails, which to me* they are not, more of a budget/good value vs performance knife then a "GRAIL"
> 
> Not to mention the HOURS prepping studio, shooting and editing etc. For what? Some $40 stone? Hes famous more because the ASMR value. This is that perfect watered down sh*t to get more people into knives. What I find funny is that he has not found this website and other forums to read up about this stuff.



Actually I have watched a few of his videos and he does mention the "dreaded forums". They were earlier videos on his first channel, iirc. Apparently he was not a fan...:lol2:


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 19, 2018)

All he's good for is stropping an OOTB edge, useless


----------



## brooksie967 (Jan 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> in the entertainment biz social skills trump technical accuracy
> (I wouldn't over-trivialize that aspect)



I don't disagree but I think his social skills are catered to people that aren't at the same level of knife appreciation that we are.


----------



## Lars (Jan 19, 2018)

Once, a while ago - I made a comment on this board about cutting rope/wood VS food and will NOT make that mistake again.

Lars


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 19, 2018)

Least we forget that we all had to start somewhere.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 19, 2018)

brooksie967 said:


> Production quality over content. His videos are flashy but lack just about everything else.



This is essentially what his channel is all about.

I cant stand to watch it, its monotonous and boring.

He also doesnt take critique well, especially when hes wrong.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 19, 2018)

His stone reviews seem to be in line with conventional wisdom,
so I think there's less trash talk to be aimed on that front.


The crap on knives is stupid and I don't know why he's wasting time on that 
other than people started sending him boxes of junk.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 19, 2018)

Grunt173 said:


> Least we forget that we all had to start somewhere.


most of us don't pretend to know all and broadcast it to the world either


----------



## K813zra (Jan 19, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> most of us don't pretend to know all and broadcast it to the world either



But that seems to be the gist of youtube. I am guilty of watching a lot of that stuff...lol. For me it is entertainment.


----------



## inferno (Jan 19, 2018)

I have probably watched at least 15 of this guys videos. to kill time. However. Once I saw him sharpen a knife for like 45 minutes, maybe the vid was 45 minutes. I dont know. But I would have probably done what he did in like 5 minutes. Am I out of line here?? I just felt it took an extremely long time for him to sharpen that blade. Maybe its just me??


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 19, 2018)

inferno said:


> I have probably watched at least 15 of this guys videos. to kill time. However. Once I saw him sharpen a knife for like 45 minutes, maybe the vid was 45 minutes. I dont know. But I would have probably done what he did in like 5 minutes. Am I out of line here?? I just felt it took an extremely long time for him to sharpen that blade. Maybe its just me??



He's just enjoying the "Hand Feel".


----------



## inferno (Jan 19, 2018)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> He's just enjoying the "Hand Feel".



I see. Maybe I should try that too.

I think I took my "blunt force trauma edge" fiskars from, well, "rockwool saw" to 4k in about 5 minutes if not less.

how do you maximize this hand feel thing? straight to redtube or?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 19, 2018)

panda said:


> He's referring to alone time.



Do you mean sharpening with this stone?


----------



## inferno (Jan 19, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> Do you mean sharpening with this stone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



those **** stones look really nice.


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> most of us don't pretend to know all and broadcast it to the world either



But.but,he taught me everything I know.:justkidding:


----------



## Kippington (Jan 20, 2018)

inferno said:


> how do you maximize this hand feel thing?


----------



## OliverNuther (Jan 20, 2018)

99, change hands.


----------



## panda (Jan 20, 2018)

that stone needs to come with lube


----------



## Timthebeaver (Jan 20, 2018)

Anyone who makes a video of themselves cutting rope (or any other irrelevant material) with a kitchen knife is an utter bellend.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 20, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> Anyone who makes a video of themselves cutting rope (or any other irrelevant material) with a kitchen knife is an utter bellend.



Its almost is as bad as people proving their skills 
cutting up receipts, phone books, and newsprint

:rofl2:


----------



## Grunt173 (Jan 20, 2018)

Timthebeaver said:


> Anyone who makes a video of themselves cutting rope (or any other irrelevant material) with a kitchen knife is an utter bellend.



I never could understand that myself.


----------



## Wolfgang (Jan 20, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Its almost is as bad as people proving their skills
> cutting up receipts, phone books, and newsprint
> 
> :rofl2:



At least cutting newsprint serves a purpose- to highlight anything missed and to see how clean it cuts. But making a video of paper cutting is kind of strange. Cutting whole phonebooks is pointless. lol Especially with kitchen knives!

But cutting rope in a kitchen? What sort of kitchen is he working in?!?!


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 20, 2018)

Is it any more stupid that using a cow-sword to cut vegetables? :rofl:


There are probably many you tube videos with people cutting phone books with kitchen knives. 

[video=youtube;2rXgOTkhiNY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rXgOTkhiNY[/video]

Whilst this unwise in the sense of extrapolating specific food performance (per-se), 
its not wholly without merit, as wood-pulp is a plant product, and ability to interface 
with wood without easy capitulation is a practical consideration for sharpness 
(viz:wood is commonly used for cutting boards)

The main considerations simply being a plant product, economical/not wasetulf, 
homongenous, inexpensice, etc...all of which HEMP rope actually meets
in the logical sense.

If you watch the video its not like he's cutting nylon, kevlar, or something
that is more commonly thought of as a 'rope' (like climbing rope).
Such manmade products are much more obviously objectionable.

Lastly, if you do some research on practical cutting tests to failure, 
you'd find this is a hard test to do in a cost-effective manner.

see, eg https://youtu.be/e50gujs4l-I?t=218, from

[video=youtube;e50gujs4l-I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e50gujs4l-I[/video]

TLDR...such a test is not "trivially irrelevant", 
And it sure beats other "professional" reviewers like
Amerikas test kitchen...

who ended up using GLASS plate
to test knives' edges to failure.


----------



## Matus (Jan 20, 2018)

I should have not read this thread while brushing my teeth


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 21, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> cow-sword



"to" does not mean "sword" in Japanese. A more accurate translation would be cow blade.

Sorry, I'm a pedant.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 21, 2018)

ThEoRy said:


> Sorry, I'm a pedant.



do you even sarcasm :rofl:


----------

